# müssen sich wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse nicht verstecken



## Ali Smith

Hi,

Viele Schweizerinnen und Schweizer müssen sich wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse nicht verstecken: Beinahe zwei Drittel der Schweizer Bevölkerung spricht regelmässig mehr als eine Sprache. Die Schweiz hat mit vier offiziellen Landessprachen eine besondere Sprachenlandschaft. Auch viele Nichtlandessprachen hört man im Alltag.

(Französisch nimmt in der Schweiz weiter zu)

What does the first sentence mean?

Many female and male Swiss do not need to hide because of their language knowledge.
Many female and male Swiss must not hide because of their language knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## Kajjo

Ali Smith said:


> Many female and male Swiss do not need to hide because of their language knowledge.


müssen = to must / to have to
nicht müssen = do not need to


----------



## elroy

I think it should be

_Viele Schweizerinnen und Schweizer müssen sich *nicht* wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse nicht verstecken_


----------



## Kajjo

Both word orders are fine. The original order sounds very idiomatic.

Word order in #3 sounds more like an introduction like "nicht wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse... aber wegen ihres ...".

The original word order is very straight-forward "nicht verstecken".


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I think it should be
> 
> _Viele Schweizerinnen und Schweizer müssen sich *nicht* wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse nicht verstecken_


No, _"müssen sich wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse nicht verstecken"_ is ok.
 cf. #4 (erst jetzt gelesen, sorry)




Ali Smith said:


> What does the first sentence mean?


Das ist eine Umschreibung für "sie können sich (mit ihren Sprachkenntnissen) sehen lassen"


> Redensartenindex
> Das kann sich sehen lassen!
> Das ist beachtlich;  Das macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## anahiseri

Oder auch: 
*brauchen* sich wegen  ihrer Sprachkenntnisse  nicht zu verstecken.


----------



## elroy

I’ll never understand the rules for the position of “nicht.” 😢

To me, what’s being negated is “sich wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse verstecken.”  That whole thing is what they don’t need to do, not a particular part of it.  So according to what I’ve been told in the past, it should be “sich *nicht* [wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse verstecken],” to negate the entire phrase.



Kajjo said:


> Word order in #3 sounds more like an introduction like "nicht wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse... aber wegen ihres ...".


According to what I’ve been told in the past, the original word order would imply “…nicht verstecken, sondern regelrecht schämen” or “…sondern rühmen” (for example). 



Kajjo said:


> The original word order is very straight-forward "nicht verstecken".


I don’t see why.

“nicht [wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse verstecken]” also seems straightforward, and that’s exactly what the sentence is saying. 

😢


----------



## Ali Smith

Kajjo said:


> müssen = to must / to have to
> nicht müssen = do not need to


I guess it's not like _il faut_ (must) and _il ne faut pas_ (must not)! So, how would you say "must not" using _müssen_?


----------



## elroy

You don’t.  You use “nicht dürfen.”


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Or “nicht sollen”, I think.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I don’t see why.
> 
> “nicht [wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse verstecken]” also seems straightforward, and that’s exactly what the sentence is saying.


"wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse" gehört nicht zur Satzklammer, die "sich verstecken müssen" lautet.



> *Position of "nicht"*
> The most general rules are:
> 
> 
> Nicht will precede the specific word that is being negated
> If there is no specific part of the sentence that is being negated, nicht will come at the end.



Stellst du "nicht" vor "wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse", so verneinst du (wie Kajjo schon gesagt hat) diesen Satzteil ('partielle Verneinung): ⇒
_Sie müssen sich nicht wegen  ihrer Sprachkenntnisse verstecken, sondern wegen ....._


----------



## elroy

Thank you for your effort.  Unfortunately that doesn’t address my concerns.  Oh well, I’ll just keep guessing with “nicht” and hope I get it right. 😢😩


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I’ll just keep guessing with “nicht”


Edit: Das verstehe _ich _nicht (in Anbetracht deiner Sprachkenntnisse). Mir erscheinen die Regeln zur Stellung von "nicht" klar und eindeutig :


Bei 'normaler' Betonung steht "nicht"  am Ende des Satzes/  vor der Satzklammer

Nur "feste" präpositionale Ergänzungen* gehören zur Satzklammer, "wegen-Sätze" gehören nicht dazu.
*wie "auf jdn. warten/ über etwas diskutieren/ sich um etw. kümmern/ ...."


> https://edisciplinas.usp.br/pluginfile.php/4692686/mod_resource/content/1/Syntax - Positionen.pdf
> Die Satzklammer
> ● Das Verb bildet zusammen mit trennbaren Präfixen, Hilfsverben, Modalverben und* festen Präpositionen *die so genannte Satzklammer.
> 
> Die Position von “nicht” im Satz hängt von der Betonung ab.
> 
> *Unbetonte Positionen:
> ● Am Ende des Satzes*
> Zeit: Ich komme morgen nicht.
> Akkusativ: Ich besuche meinen Bruder nicht.
> Dativ: Ich helfe meiner Schwester nicht.
> Zeit: Ich komme morgen wegen eines wichtigen Termins nicht.
> Akkusativ: Ich besuche meinen Bruder in den Ferien nicht.
> Dativ: Ich helfe meiner Schwester am Wochenende nicht.
> *● Vor der Satzklammer*
> Verb + feste Präposition: Ich warte hier mit meinen Freunden nicht auf den Zug.
> sein + Adjektiv: Ich bin nicht sportlich.
> Ort: Ich fahre nicht nach Berlin.
> Adverb: Ich singe wegen meiner Erkältung nicht gut.
> 
> *Betonte Positionen:*
> ● betonte Positionen, die eine Korrektur durch sondern erfordern.
> Ich komme nicht morgen, sondern am Wochenende.
> Ich besuche nicht meinen Bruder, sondern meine Schwester.
> Ich fahre mit meiner Freundin wegen des schlechten Wetters nicht morgen nach Berlin, sondern am Freitag.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Thank you for your effort.  Unfortunately that doesn’t address my concerns.  Oh well, I’ll just keep guessing with “nicht” and hope I get it right. 😢😩


The basic rule is that _nicht _should be as close as possible to the word or phrase to be negated. That is why your suggestion in #3 doesn't work. It negates _wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse _rather than _verstecken_. I understand what you are trying to do, namely to negate the entire clause. But that doesn't work. There is no way you could mark the sequence
(1)_ nicht_ _wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse zu verstecken_​as
(1a)_ nicht (wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse zu verstecken)_​avoiding the alternative interpretation
(1b) _(nicht wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse) zu verstecken._​
And if you want to negate the clause as a whole, placing _nicht _just in front of the main verb is the only thing you can do. I guess, the need to avoid interpretation (1b) beats all other considerations.


----------



## elroy

I don’t see why the original word order can’t be interpreted as “nicht verstecken, sondern schämen/rühmen.”  Why does the problem arise only with one word order but not the other?

I am positive I have used the original word order before in exactly this type of construction and been told the “nicht” needed to be shifted leftward so that it could be properly interpreted (and not misinterpreted as referring to the verb only).  I know this because intuitively I would have actually used the word order in the OP, but I’ve started to second-guess myself after having been corrected in the past.

I’m afraid that so far everyone’s attempts to explain this amount to “It is what it is” and not a revelation of an actual consistent pattern.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don’t see why the original word order can’t be interpreted as “nicht verstecken, sondern schämen/rühmen.” Why does the problem arise only with one word order but not the other?


Well, that (nicht verstecken sondern darauf stolz sein) *is *what you are trying to express.


----------



## elroy

I don’t think so.  The sentence is just saying they have no reason to hide because of X.  It’s not saying that they should do something else because of X.  As my other example shows, if only “sich verstecken” were negated, the sentence could continue with something totally different from “rühmen,” like “schämen.”  To me it’s clear that what’s actually negated is the whole phrase “sich wegen X verstecken.”  What’s not clear is (1) why “nicht” has to directly precede the verb for this interpretation to hold; (2) why this can’t be misinterpreted as negating the verb only; and (3) why the other word order can’t be interpreted as referring to the whole phrase rather than just the “wegen” part.  It’s totally inconsistent.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I don’t think so. The sentence is just saying they have no reason to hide because of X.


That is minor nuance. By contrast, _(nicht wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse) zu verstecken_ means something *radically *different. That's why I said:


berndf said:


> I guess, the need to avoid interpretation (1b) beats all other considerations.


----------



## Hutschi

The main problem is the wording:
Sich wegen Sprachkenntnissen verstecken is strange. It should be: Sie brauchen sich nicht wegen mangelnder Sprachkenntnisse zu verstecken.
With this correction it should be clear.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Okay, so it’s just arbitrary and inconsistent, as I suspected.


Not really. _Du musst dich nicht verstecken_ is a set phrase and is invariably understood as understated version of _you can be proud_ and your concern


elroy said:


> if only “sich verstecken” were negated, the sentence could continue with something totally different from “rühmen,” like “schämen.”


is a non-issue.

But even if that was not the case: The main issue remains that in _nicht_ _wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse zu verstecken_ the verb _verstecken _is not negated and the sentence switches its meaning to the exact opposite (namely that you *do* have to hide) and this is certainly more substantial a difference than not knowing what the alternative to _verstecken_ might be.


----------



## elroy

There is no good or logical reason as to why “nicht” in my word order *has to* refer only to “wegen X” and *can’t* refer to the whole verb phrase.  There’s no rhyme or reason to that, and I can’t use this to predict the right word order in the future.  Also, what you’re saying about the relative weight of potential misreadings is subjective.  This is nothing like an actual pattern or rule.  This is more like English than German!  So my frustration with “nicht” remains.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> I understand what you are trying to do, namely to negate the entire clause. But that doesn't work. There is no way you could mark the sequence
> (1)_ nicht_ _wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse zu verstecken_​as
> (1a)_ nicht (wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse zu verstecken)_​avoiding the alternative interpretation
> (1b) _(nicht wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse) zu verstecken._​


 = “It is what it is.”


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> here is no good or logical reason as to why “nicht” in my word order *has to* refer only to “wegen X” and *can’t* refer to the whole verb phrase. There’s no rhyme or reason to that, and I can’t use this to predict the right word order in the future.


I think a good rule of thumb could be that a _nicht _extends to the smallest unit for which negation is semantically meaningful and pragmatically plausible and that would here be _wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse_. I don't think, a purely syntactic analysis would be able to produce to useful rule.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> = “It is what it is.”


Yes, it is -- BUT, and that's the important part, it is so for a good reason!

Let's look at a simpler example that doesn't distract with content (with the bolded word usually stressed in spoken form):

_Ich habe das *nicht *gesagt._  vs.   _Ich habe nicht *das *gesagt._

Since we don't know what 'das' stands for, the content of the message will not distract from the concept of usage.
Do you feel the difference now?


----------



## Sowka

I would "translate" _sich wegen etwas nicht verstecken_ into _sich wegen etwas keine Sorgen machen_ because it basically means just that: They need not worry because of their (level of) language skills.

_Sie müssen sich wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse *keine Sorgen machen*_.
_Sie müssen sich wegen ihrer Sprachkenntnisse *nicht verstecken*_.

I perceive this as just *one unit*.


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed "sich (nicht) verstecken" is an idiom here. It might be a poetical picture, a metaphor. The base meaning in a pragmatical sense  is "don't worry/no need to worry."


----------



## Sowka

This is from our WordReference dictionary:



> wir brauchen uns (mit unseren Leistungen) nicht zu verstecken --  (with our achievements) we are a match for anybody and anything


(Just as an additional example of this structure)


----------



## elroy

Thanks to everyone for your efforts to explain this to me!


----------

